# Preissenkung



## piloya

is this right?



> Bitte finden Sie hiermit eine Liste von Artikeln, desen Preis gesunken/verbessert ist. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig



Feel free to improve the style.


Thanks


----------



## Jana337

"Desen" existiert nicht. Du hast bestimmt "dessen" gemeint. Nicht einmal das wäre richtig. "Dessen" benutzt man, wenn es sich auf "das" oder "der" bezieht. Hier sprechen wir jedoch über "die Artikel", deswegen benutzt man "deren".

Man sagt: die Preise sinken. Versinken kann ein Schiff. Verbesserte Preise gibt es gar nicht. 

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "Desen" existiert nicht. Du hast bestimmt "dessen" gemeint. Nicht einmal das wäre richtig. "Dessen" benutzt man, wenn es sich auf "das" oder "der" bezieht. Hier sprechen wir jedoch über "die Artikel", deswegen benutzt man "deren".
> 
> Jana



aarrgh! ich hatte es das erste Mal richtig geschrieben .
Danke


----------



## european

Man kann nur schwer jemanden anweisen etwas zu finden. Man kann jemanden nur auffordern zu suchen. ^^

Ein bisschen Kontext wäre schön. Geht es um eine Liste, die man irgendwo auf einer Website findet?


----------



## Jana337

Hm, das ist mir entkommen. Wahrscheinlich eine wörtliche Übersetzung des englischen "please find enclosed a new price list".
Auf gut Deutsch wäre es "bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis"?

Jana


----------



## european

> Hm, das ist mir entkommen.


 Was willst du damit ausdrücken?

Wenn Jana Recht hat, dann würde man es am besten nicht wörtlich übersetzen, sondern etwa:

"*Hier finden Sie* eine Liste von Artikeln, de*r*en Preis gesunken ist. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig."


----------



## Jana337

european said:
			
		

> Was willst du damit ausdrücken?



Entgangen. 

Diese Woche will ich euch alle meinen Lieblingsfehler vorführen. 

Jana


----------



## piloya

european said:
			
		

> Was willst du damit ausdrücken?
> 
> Wenn Jana Recht hat, dann würde man es am besten nicht wörtlich übersetzen, sondern etwa:
> 
> "*Hier finden Sie* eine Liste von Artikeln, de*r*en Preis gesunken ist. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig."


Ich möchte jemandem über neue Preise informieren. Diese Übersetzung finde ich gut genug. 
jetzt Deren?? Moment mal.... Artikeln ist Plural, "deren" bezieht sich auf Artikeln und nicht auf "Preis". Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Ich möchte jemandem über neue Preise informieren. Diese Übersetzung finde ich gut genug.
> jetzt Deren?? Moment mal.... Artikeln ist Plural DATIV, "deren" bezieht sich auf  Artikeln Artikel und nicht auf "Preis". Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Ja, auf Artikel. Deren/dessen (genauso wie das englische "whose", das jedoch für alle Fälle gleich ist) bezieht sich darauf, was früher gesagt wurde.

die Frau, deren Kinder ich kenne
die Frau, deren Mann ich kenne
die Frau, deren Freundin ich kenne

der Mann, dessen Kinder ich kenne
der Mann, dessen Frau ich kenne
der Mann, dessen Freund ich kenne

Du kannst versuchen, einige Sätze auf Spanisch sagen - bestimmt siehst du, dass die Form auch von dem Wort abhängt, auf das man sich bezieht. Auf Italianisch wäre es so (es gibt auch eine andere, einfachere Möglichkeit, wie man es ausdrücken kann):

la donna, i bambini della quale conosco
la donna, il marito della quale conosco
la donna, l'amico della quale conosco

il uomo, i bambini del quale conosco
il uomo, la donna del quale conosco
il uomo, l'amico del quale conosco

Im Deutschen ist dessen/deren wie del quale/della quale.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, auf Artikel. Deren/dessen (genauso wie das englische "whose", das jedoch für alle Fälle gleich ist) bezieht sich darauf, was früher gesagt wurde.



Danke Jana für die Erklärungen. Die Erklärung auf Italienisch war sehr gut, es ist gleich wie auf Spanisch.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, auf Artikel. Deren/dessen (genauso wie das englische "whose", das jedoch für alle Fälle gleich ist) bezieht sich darauf, was früher gesagt wurde.
> 
> die Frau, deren Kinder ich kenne
> die Frau, deren Mann ich kenne
> die Frau, deren Freundin ich kenne
> 
> der Mann, dessen Kinder ich kenne
> der Mann, dessen Frau ich kenne
> der Mann, dessen Freund ich kenne
> 
> Du kannst versuchen, einige Sätze auf Spanisch sagen - bestimmt siehst du, dass die Form auch von dem Wort abhängt, auf das man sich bezieht. Auf Italianisch wäre es so (es gibt auch eine andere, einfachere Möglichkeit, wie man es ausdrücken kann):
> 
> la donna, i bambini della quale conosco
> la donna, il marito della quale conosco
> la donna, l'amico della quale conosco
> 
> il uomo, i bambini del quale conosco
> il uomo, la donna del quale conosco
> il uomo, l'amico del quale conosco
> 
> Im Deutschen ist dessen/deren wie del quale/della quale.
> 
> Jana


Super, Jana, but you might want to add: 

das Kind, dessen Vater ich kenne
das Kind, dessen Mutter ich kenne
das Kind, dessen Freunde ich kenne

And plural: 

die Männer, deren ___ ich kenne
die Kinder, deren ___ ich kenne
die Frauen, deren ___ ich kenne

This is yet ANOTHER thing I never got to in school, so I just learned the rule myself. Thanks!

Gaer


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> Super, Jana, but you might want to add:
> 
> das Kind, dessen Vater ich kenne
> das Kind, dessen Mutter ich kenne
> der Kind, dessen Freunde ich kenne



Wieso "der Kind"?


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> Wieso "der Kind"?


Weil meine Finger "banana fingers" sind. 

I fixed the tyop. Time for bed. 

G


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> Weil meine Finger "banana fingers" sind.
> 
> I fixed the tyop. Time for bed.
> 
> G


ok, you scared me! 
Good night!


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> ok, you scared me!
> Good night!


I'm still here. Too stupid to sleep!


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm still here. Too stupid to sleep!


Don't work too hard, I'm leaving for the weekend, so I'll be offline until Monday. Sleep tight when you do!


----------



## Whodunit

european said:
			
		

> Was willst du damit ausdrücken?
> 
> Wenn Jana Recht hat, dann würde man es am besten nicht wörtlich übersetzen, sondern etwa:
> 
> "*Hier finden Sie* eine Liste von Artikeln, de*r*en Preis gesunken ist. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig."



Hier ist dir aber ein Fehler unterlaufen:

Dein Satz:

_Hier finden Sie eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis gesunken ist. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig._

Meine Korrektur:

Hier finden Sie eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis*e* gesunken *sind*. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig.

Viele Artikel haben nicht nur "einen Preis", sondern viele "Preise".


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hier ist dir aber ein Fehler unterlaufen:
> 
> Dein Satz:
> 
> _Hier finden Sie eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis gesunken ist. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig._
> 
> Meine Korrektur:
> 
> Hier finden Sie eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis*e* gesunken *sind*. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig.
> 
> Viele Artikel haben nicht nur "einen Preis", sondern viele "Preise".


ja, richtig, aber ich beziehe mich um "Preis" in allgemeinem, nicht besonders um alle Preise für alle Artikel. Es gibt nur einen Preis für jeden Artikel, deshalb klingt es mir "deren Preis" logischer als "deren Preise".


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> ja, richtig, aber ich beziehe mich *auf* "Preis" in allgemeinem, nicht besonders um alle Preise für alle Artikel. Es gibt nur einen Preis für jeden Artikel, deshalb klingt es mir "deren Preis" logischer als "deren Preise".



Stimmt, aber es klingt mir auch unlogischer mit "eine Liste, deren Preis", denn dann klingt es so, als koste die Liste etwas.


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ...Meine Korrektur:
> 
> Hier finden Sie eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis*e* gesunken *sind*. Diese neuen Preise sind ab sofort gültig. ...


In einer offiziellen Mitteilung an Geschäftspartner empfehle ich, das Passiv zu verwenden:

Hier finden Sie eine Liste von Artikeln/der Artikel, deren Preise gesenkt/reduziert wurden.
..., deren Preise gesenkt/reduziert worden sind.

Ralf


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber es klingt mir auch unlogischer mit "eine Liste, deren Preis", denn dann klingt es so, als koste die Liste etwas.



das war "eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis gesunken ist". Ist es ja nicht klar, dass "deren" aur (Danke) "Artikeln" bezieht? Huummm... bei deinem Beispiel mag es verwirrt klingen "Eine Liste, deren Preis", aber wenn man den ganzen Satz lisst, gibt es keinen Zweifel, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> das war "eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis gesunken ist". Ist es ja *noch* nicht klar, dass *sich* "deren" auf (Danke) "Artikeln" bezieht? Huummm... bei deinem Beispiel mag es verwirrt klingen "Eine Liste, deren Preis", aber wenn man den ganzen Satz lisst, gibt es keinen Zweifel, oder?



Doch, und zwar noch viel mehr. "Eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis ... ist" geht irgendwie nicht, da sich "Preis" ja nun auf viele Artikel bezieht. So, dazu muss ich noch fragen, ob die Artikel verschiedene Preise zuvor hatten (bevor sie gesenkt wurden), oder ob alle den gleichen ein und denselben Preis haben.


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Doch, und zwar noch viel mehr. "Eine Liste von Artikeln, deren Preis ... ist" geht irgendwie nicht, da sich "Preis" ja nun auf viele Artikel bezieht. So, dazu muss ich noch fragen, ob die Artikel verschiedene Preise zuvor hatten (bevor sie gesenkt wurden), oder ob alle den gleichen ein und denselben Preis haben.


die Artikel hatten vorher alle verschiedene Preise.
Danke für die Korrekturen.


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> die Artikel hatten vorher alle verschiedene Preise.
> Danke für die Korrekturen.



Also, wenn sie verschiedene Preise hatten, musst du eindeutig "deren Preis*e* ... *sind*" sagen.   

*puh*


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, wenn sie verschiedene Preise hatten, musst du eindeutig "deren Preis*e* ... *sind*" sagen.
> 
> *puh*




PS: what does *puh* stand for?


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> PS: what does *puh* stand for?



"phew" in English. You should wait for Elroy, he's supposed to know it in Spanish.    Take it easy.


----------

